# I want to enclose 20x20 metal carport



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Just as the title says. BUT I'm not sure how to start as I want to use wood to enclose a metal fabricated 20x20 metal car port. Oh it's about 10' high.

Existing structure consists of 4 - 4x4 metal posts at each corner; 2x6 metal perlings and covered in r-panel sheet metal. Gravel base is floor...no plans to put slab in at this time.

Goal:
Enclose 3 sides - maybe 4 if I go with garage door.

How do I attach wood to metal posts? How to attach would to perlings? Any gotchas?

Thanks!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

take a few photos and post them


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

You might consider some Cee purlins and just cut enough off at each end so you can screw the flat part at each corner post. Can then screw sheet metal or wood from top and on to how ever many cross cee purlins you use. Just an option. I have the same size structure out in the open as a gazebo type set up and may do that later during winter weather. Good luck.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Drill 3/8 holes 2 or 3 feet apart on the metal poles. attach 2 X4's or 2 X 6's to the poles with 5/16 bolts. attach your panel to the boards. Simple and secure.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

im a picture person so yes pictures of what u want to do would help.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Sorry y'all I've been out of town for a bit. When I get back home I'll take some pics.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

How to attach wood to purlin & 4x4 metal posts?

Without pre-drilling a pilot hole, u might try something like these Teks; The little wings on the end help bore through the wood without gripping the wood first.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Teks-12-...-Self-Drilling-Screws-40-Pack-21384/100145370


----------



## Nate6231 (Apr 6, 2017)

djwag94 said:


> How to attach wood to purlin & 4x4 metal posts?
> 
> Without pre-drilling a pilot hole, u might try something like these Teks; The little wings on the end help bore through the wood without gripping the wood first.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Teks-12-...-Self-Drilling-Screws-40-Pack-21384/100145370


X2


----------

